# Western Women Losing their Power Over Me



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

There is no reason to go on about the court system as all of us know how skewed it is in favor of women. It does not matter why or how it came about, it just is the way it is. But, for the life of me, I have never figured out why a woman thinks she deserves half of my assets or more when she has only brought nothing but misery to my life. She comes to my life empty handed and then walks away a rich woman. The excuse that she is accustomed to a certain lifestyle and deserves to maintain this while having to do nothing is ridiculous. She encourages me to work hard, so we can have everything she wants, but of course after a couple years, I am working too much and she feels lonely. She files for divorce because I am not home enough and tells all her friends how much she sacrificed and how I was never there! For us western men in the west it is constantly a lose/lose situation with the constant fear of losing everything if we do not act according to whatever the woman feels that day! In SE Asia you do not see this at any level comparable to the west.

In the west women are always preaching equality. Women deserve same pay, same jobs, same responsibility, etc. Yet, if we go to dinner, I am expected to pay. If we go on vacation, I am expected to pay. If I do not then I am a cheap bastard, but if I do pay then it is considered normal. What about this 50/50 I always hear women screaming about? It is always hypocritical. They feel they are entitled to our chivalry because they are a woman. Our society, media, movies, books and even TV always portray that if a man cheats he is a no-good-dirty-dog, but if the woman cheats it is because the man was not doing his job in the relationship. Compromising is 50/50. Western women compromise when they do not care about the issue, but will not give an inch if they feel strong about something. In SE Asia women are still women and most of us find this appealing because we get to play our man's role without the constant harassment of why everything we do is wrong because Oprah or Dr. Phil said so.

For all my time in the west, when I was single, it was centered around bars and clubs. I racked up so many one night stands that sometimes it actually shocks me when I reflect on my life. It was my life and that's what I did. When I was single, I played single. When I was in a relationship, I played relationship. I do not say this lightly as I prefer to keep my past to myself, but it goes to the point of even with all the free sex available in my own country, many men look for more in life. I do not care about the bargirl / gogo bar scene, as for wherever I travelled it was not necessary for me to use in scoring with a woman. It has its reasons for being there and I would defend it before denigrating it, but that is not my point in this submission.

So, while travelling to many different countries around the world, I found many societies that were more superior in character. An overall impression I got when travelling. I almost felt ignorant that I had not travelled earlier in life. I am only 38 and still have many years ahead of me. I decided from all my travels I wanted to come live in the Philippines and Thailand for the next 5 - 10 years or longer. Here is a quick breakdown:

1) I have the monetary ability to do this now.

2) I enjoy the culture, tradition, people, food and weather.

3) I enjoy the attitude presented here.

4) I enjoy the fact that for a country not high on the global scale for economics, the people are genuinely happy.

5) The most important. After everything said in this submission, I was tired of western women's belief in superiority, never taking any responsibility for their actions, their inability to appreciate the small things in life, their genuine lack of respect for men, their overall attitude that they are always right and us men are always wrong, and many many more that maybe some other submissions will cover.

Bottom line is #5 above was the reason to want to live abroad and #1 - #4 made me choose Thailand. This is my only life. I am not going to sacrifice it by being denigrated every time I do something that was not pleasing to the western woman I am with. I am a MAN! First and foremost and as a MAN, I live my life accordingly. No longer will I put up with **** western women because my PC society says I must. I will respect the ones I love and will be respected in return. I will take care of the ones I love because I know they will take care of me. I will respect the country I live in because that country respects me. No longer will I live in fear that if I do something slightly wrong in some western woman's opinion, my life will head to oblivion. I am a MAN 100% and that's the bottom line.

I am not delusional, I am not a sex tourist, I am not a "sex-god". I am just one man trying to live a happy life and I found that the Philippines and Thailand are the places I feel most happy. Not everyone feels the same and this is ok. You try to find the place that makes you most happy and live there. For some it is a big city, where others it can be a small village. For some it can be a foreign country or their own. Regardless of the ignorance of others, regardless of the immaturity of others, regardless of western women's condemnation, us men will go to where we want to be happy and enjoy life as we see it to be enjoyed. Go ahead and put labels on us, go ahead and denigrate us, go ahead and say what losers we are, but in the end we are the ones that are happy living our life and you are the miserable ones not understanding even a simple thing like happiness.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ah, my friend. You have elevated embitterment to an art form. Here's hoping you don't end up joining all my other bitter western friends playing pool in the Lollipop bar, Angeles City drinking San Miguel out of old beer jackets and recounting war stories of loves lost. That's what SSF chatroom is for.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

WOW you've met the wrong women..... it isn't women's fault it's the women you picks fault...... you don't have to go around the world to find a good woman you just have to look.....
and this is from a guy who was married for twenty five years, divorced and left with nothing but debt and life in ruins ( I thought I bitter ).......I'm in a long term relationship now that's as good as you'll find, it all depends on the woman......but then again I want a woman who will stand toe to toe with me, not bow before me...


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> WOW you've met the wrong women..... it isn't women's fault it's the women you picks fault...... you don't have to go around the world to find a good woman you just have to look.....
> and this is from a guy who was married for twenty five years, divorced and left with nothing but debt and life in ruins ( I thought I bitter ).......I'm in a long term relationship now that's as good as you'll find, it all depends on the woman......but then again I want a woman who will stand toe to toe with me, not bow before me...


I have had some great women in my native country Good Old Blighty so i'm not bitter. Well, I must confess, the last time I found myself in a squeeze between two people I quite like was-dare I say it-with two lovely Filipinas. We were in bed and watching TV and eating banana splits.

The polygyny threshold model is an explanation of polygyny, the mating of one male of a species with multiple females. The model shows how females may gain a higher level of biological fitness by mating with a male who already has a mate. The female makes this choice despite other surrounding males because the choice male's territory, food supply, or other important characteristics are better than those of his competitors, even with two females on the territory.

First, in all of the analysis there is a presumption that the male polygunner makes the decisions. Any male with half an ounce of testosterone knows that marriage is the woman's decision - a man can only ask. If the woman is happy being one of a crowd, why should the state care? And looking at things from her point of view, she gets security, her own place, her own children and she doesn't have to put up with much snoring as hubby does the rounds. One guy in the States is supposed to have 80 wives - if he's regular and fit (how could he be, mentally, anyway) she has to cook him dinner maybe 3 - 4 times a year. The woman is free to explore her nature and capability as a woman.

Polygyny preserves the family fortune. The woman can still sue for divorce but she won't get anything close to a 50% settlement plus support - think of the interests of the other wives and children.

The likelihood of domestic violence goes way down, possibly to zero. The wives talk and would soon know everything. And women being women, they will keep a close eye on who is spending what so there will be a great deal more equality amongst the women themselves. They can band together on matters of mutual interest like a village against their single man.

The man can be as sexually satisfied with all the variety he wants and thus, given that these are committed relationships sanctified by marriage, there should be virtually no unfaithfulness. Bonus!!

Ah, but the last one is the real reason to pursue the monogamy agenda. Women just don't like the idea that a man might satisfy himself as he pleases. And I will admit that the assets available in divorce are a close second. Next to these, you can just feel the convoluted, awkward, and sheer cockamamie arguments that monogamy is in a man's and society's best interests. But that's what happens when you get the Feminists and politically correct crowd on the same merry-go-round

So, I'm thinking the losers in Pattaya and Angels City, sharing their resources with as many females as they can, are actually doing not only the right thing but a naturally beneficial thing by improving the environment for the women who cozy up to them. Otherwise they'd be back in the West causing havoc and mayhem. Losers, we salute you!!

I find myself in a beer bar, newly built on the ground floor of the Nana Plaza. I'm sharing my table with a bargirl. There are several other customers of various nationalities sitting with us.Mr. Yamota is Japanese and has just ordered a round, including a lady drink for the girl. The slender tattooed bargirl speaks excellent English and is in a talkative mood. The girl explains that although many people perceive her to be just a common prostitute, sex is just one small part of what she has to offer. She sees herself as an astute businesswoman, meeting her own needs by satisfying those of others. A competent bargirl can achieve this by appearing to be whatever her customer wants her to be - a sexual partner, a girlfriend, a private dancer, a daughter, a tour guide, a companion, a confident, or just a pretty face (and body) to boost their ego. For sure, a dream maker! Clearly a successful bargirl needs to be able to adopt many different personas to manage this. The girl compares her ability to make these adjustments to that of a Chameleon which is able to change skin colour to match its surroundings.

As I look at the girl again, I realised she has no tattoos. It must have been a trick of the light that first led me to believe that she did! I also note she is buxom and has red streaks in her hair. The girl tells us that her elderly grandmother is looking after her 2 year old daughter. She lives in a village in the North East of Thailand. The girl's family believe she works as a waitress at a Bangkok hotel. Her Thai boyfriend, not the father of her child, depends on her financially, as does her family back in the Issan. By providing money to take care of her family the girl believes she is making merit, which will be repaid to her during her next life. Last night she returned to the bar, having sold the GFE to a man who had taken her to Koh Samui for 10 days. Two hours ago, the girl had gone short-time with a man and his girlfriend (did she mention she was bi-sexual) in the upstairs room at the bar. Glancing up from my beer, I see the red streaks in her hair are actually blonde! The girl has five sponsors' - she loves only them, who send her money each month. She is a good girl, despite her gambling and ya-ba addiction. Her sponsors all believe she has left the bar to complete her education. The second part of this statement is actually true. The girl has recently started to research the division of assets between partners following divorce in each of her respective sponsors' home countries. The outcome of her investigation will likely determine which of her five sponsors she will ultimately marry.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey to each his own, different societies different tastes. I'm a one woman man have never had any desire to be anything else, it was hard enough finding one I could stand, and that took me one major 25 yr mistake. 
You know even when I was young the life you're talking about had no appeal to me...but then I'm a old Iowa farm boy of Scots-Irish/German roots we were brought up with no illusions of who was in charge and if you ever forgot your Mom or old Grand was more than willing to slap you up along side the head....Does that make me whipped, don't think so..the women I grew up with stood toe to toe with their men gave as good as they got, but in the end they were the defender of hearth and home, nurses and care takers, and would fight for their men as well as fight with them, with that kind of woman you only need or want one.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Q: Why are divorces so expensive ?

A: Because they are worth it!


----------

